# Anyone finding fish still?



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone been finding fish in the lakes lately? I haven't been out in about three weeks and am itching to try again, is it worth it in the lakes or are they not even sitting in the shallows anymore?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

yup, but kinda deep under the water while freediving..


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

nice...I see you're from hillsboro. i'm in gf. where are you spearfishing those big guys around there?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

that was an 800 mile fish this past weekend... lake oahe near pierre, sd ... ahhhhh but worth it. only had one good day of diving out of three. did get some nice walleyes too, nice to be in a state where you can actually shoot something worth eating. hopefully I'll be looking at a big carp like that one nearer perham or ottertail this weekend.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep there is still fish shallow. The trick is to find a lake that is clear enough to be able to see more then 6" down. Most lakes around here are in a full algea bloom.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jeff Zierden said:


> Yep there is still fish shallow. The trick is to find a lake that is clear enough to be able to see more then 6" down. Most lakes around here are in a full algea bloom.


Ah, but it's the lakes with the algae bloom that can produce some of the best fish in my area! You just need to look a little harder. They seem to pop up at the weirdest times so be on your guard and you can find a lot of big fish.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Good call Alex! I have a spot scoped out for tomorrow that looks stellar!! Drove by tonight and saw probly 50 carp with their back fins sticking out of the water feeding in a shallow bay. It could get bloody tomorrow!

If I can hit anything :eyeroll:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

a dive buddy called today.. said one at 26lbs.. and a half dozen between 19 and 23lbs.. I forgot to ask him how deep.. but he was in a lake and it sounded like he had to swim down and not move in order to get the big ones to come in close.. I'm guessing somewhere between 10 and 20' or so. I know he said he was going to shorten his float line from 60' to 30' for tomorrow, so they had to have been less than 30' deep.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Just got home from my first night try.... not a fish in sight. Big storm here this week that may have moved them around.

Tom


----------

